# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Microsoft: 50% наших пользователей - пираты

## SDA

На мероприятии Public Safety Symposium, прошедшем на днях в Редмонде (штат Вашингтон) Кевин Тёрнер (Kevin Turner), главный операционный директор корпорации Microsoft, заявил, что как минимум половина пользователей продуктов корпорации Microsoft использует нелицензионное программное обеспечение.

"В настоящий момент Microsoft - это компания, продающая свои продукты в 191 стране мира. Каждый день нашу продукцию использует более миллиарда человек. При этом только 500 миллионов из них заплатили нам деньги, и это достаточно интересная бизнес-модель, которая каким-то образом работоспособна", - заявил Кевин Тёрнер.

Важный факт: корпорация Microsoft решила смягчить своё отношение к пиратам в целом, предполагая, что на самом деле большинство из них - жертвы каких-либо обстоятельств. Как вы помните, определённое время назад существовал т.н. режим Reduced Functionality Mode, в который операционная система Windows входила, будучи распознана как пиратская. Это вызывало массу расстройств - многие люди не понимали, почему их компьютер отказывается выполнять различные задачи. Дабы пойти навстречу тем, кто из-за различных факторов не использует нелицензионные версии её операционных систем, корпорация Microsoft приняла решение в Windows Vista Service Pack 1 убрать "переключатель" в Reduced Functionality Mode для пиратских копий Windows. И в Windows 7, кстати, такого режима также не будет.

В определённой мере смягчение позиции по отношению к пользователям нелицензионных версий Windows принесёт Microsoft свои дивиденды - например, увеличение доли рынка за счёт тех, кто потенциально мог бы перейти на Linux если бы не захотел сталкиваться с существующими техническими препонами для пиратов в Windows. Кроме того, софтверный гигант верит в лучшее, и полагает, что если сегодня у вас нет денег и вы используете пиратскую версию Windows, то завтра, когда вы найдёте достойно оплачиваемую работу, вы можете присоединиться к сонму законопослушных граждан...

fcenter.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Дошло. Лучше поздно чем никогда  :Smiley:

----------


## Damien

уфф... я уж подумал - половина наших, в смысле - российских пользователей  :Smiley:

----------


## Hanson

> уфф... я уж подумал - половина наших, в смысле - российских пользователей


почмуто мне кажется в России эта цифра больше озвученной )))

----------


## fotorama

> уфф... я уж подумал - половина наших, в смысле - российских пользователей





> почмуто мне кажется в России эта цифра больше озвученной )))


на просторах нашей родины их наверно даже более 70%.......... но это не потому что наши люди плохие , а просто они 


> жертвы каких-либо обстоятельств


 :Smiley: 
но как только мы начнем зарабатывать/закончится кризис/америка утонет/рак свистеть начнот/прочии отмазки, то сразуже пойдем скопом покупать лицензии :Cheesy:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я так думаю, закончится это идеалогией, которую исповедует Oracle - а последние раздают все свои продукты без активаций, авторизаций, серийников и т.п. По принципу - используй, если сможешь  :Smiley:  Конечно, это юридически запрещено лицензионными соглашениями, но технически никаких гонений и защит нет. Но техподдержка, обновление, доступ к базам знаний и т.п. - только легальным пользователям, купившим продукт. И получается, что кто имеет деньги, хочет купить и использует продукт профессионально - тот купит, ибо это залог надежности и техподдержки на случай чего. А кто не хочет покупать или денег нет - тот по любому не купит, так и какой резон с ним бороться ...

----------


## LEON®

Мне кажеться, что самый лучший способ уменьшить кол-во пиратов - это продавать компы с операционкой, а т.к. в магазинах с операционкой продаёться через один а то и больше, то отдельно покупать винду после покупки компа (а примерно 60 % берёт в кредит) ни кто не будет, тем более за такие деньги...

----------


## Damien

> лучший способ уменьшить кол-во пиратов - это продавать компы с операционкой


кто-то обязательно будет отказываться. А покупатель всегда прав.

----------


## Hanson

> Я так думаю, закончится это идеалогией, которую исповедует Oracle - а последние раздают все свои продукты без активаций, авторизаций, серийников и т.п. По принципу - используй, если сможешь  Конечно, это юридически запрещено лицензионными соглашениями, но технически никаких гонений и защит нет. Но техподдержка, обновление, доступ к базам знаний и т.п. - только легальным пользователям, купившим продукт. И получается, что кто имеет деньги, хочет купить и использует продукт профессионально - тот купит, ибо это залог надежности и техподдержки на случай чего. А кто не хочет покупать или денег нет - тот по любому не купит, так и какой резон с ним бороться ...


Олег, тоесть вы хотите сказать что рано или поздно ОС станет настолько сложной что пользоваться ею смогут только профессионалы, 
а как же "домохозяйки" и им подобные??

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Олег, тоесть вы хотите сказать что рано или поздно ОС станет настолько сложной что пользоваться ею смогут только профессионалы, 
> а как же "домохозяйки" и им подобные??


Я думаю, что тут дело не в сложности  :Smiley:  Если у Вас будет легальная ОС, то проблемы Вам помогут решить, заплатки на дыры дадут скачать. Ну а не заплатили, сидите на дырявой и завирусованой ОСи и претензии будете предъявлять в небесную канцелярию..

----------


## fotorama

> Мне кажеться, что самый лучший способ уменьшить кол-во пиратов - это продавать компы с операционкой, а т.к. в магазинах с операционкой продаёться через один а то и больше, то отдельно покупать винду после покупки компа (а примерно 60 % берёт в кредит) ни кто не будет, тем более за такие деньги...


хм.... длеко не факт.... 1) а скаой ОСью они будут продоваться??? мож мне виста не нужна, я может себе семерку хочу или ХРюшу.... эт мне что платить за уже установленую висту и докупать ХРюшу (зачем мне двойная трата денег).... ктому же  многие магазины предоставляют услугу сборки ПК и установки ОС, причем чаще всего установка ОС производится бесплатно если она куплена в этом магазине (правда мало кто этим пользуется.... и понятно почему.... из-за цены ос).... 2) зачем мне комп с предустановленой виндой  (причем ОЕМ версия тоже включается в стоимость ПК), если я хочу линуху поставить???? 3) и это далеко еще не весь список, дальше сами можете дописать....

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Важный факт: корпорация Microsoft решила смягчить своё отношение к пиратам в целом





> Как вы помните, определённое время назад существовал т.н. режим Reduced Functionality Mode, в который операционная система Windows входила, будучи распознана как пиратская.


 


> корпорация Microsoft приняла решение в Windows Vista Service Pack 1 убрать "переключатель" в Reduced Functionality Mode для пиратских копий Windows. И в Windows 7, кстати, такого режима также не будет.


т.е. пиратский ключ работать не будет СОВСЕМ (а раньше работал, но был урезан функционал). Простите за глупый вопрос, а в чем смягчение?  :Huh:

----------


## aintrust

Смягчение как раз и состоит в том, что Майкрософт приняла решение не вводить RFM в Vista SP1 и, вероятнее всего, в Windows 7.

----------


## fotorama

> т.е. пиратский ключ работать не будет СОВСЕМ (а раньше работал, но был урезан функционал). Простите за глупый вопрос, а в чем смягчение?


как я понял, ключ какраз работать и будет, винда тоже полностью будет работоспособна, а вот обновляться она небудет и в тех помоще будет отказано.....

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> как я понял, ключ какраз работать и будет, винда тоже полностью будет работоспособна, а вот обновляться она небудет и в тех помоще будет отказано.....


а.... тогда понятно, спасибо  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

> а вот обновляться она небудет и в тех помоще будет отказано.....


Учитывая то, что наш народ очень любит экономить на трафике, не любит раздутые ОС (обновления  многомегабайтные), да и тех-поддержку ищет на форумах, то такое положение вещей большинству будет только в радость  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Хых, держат рынок за жопу и «интересная бизнес-модель».

А что, сегодня если я обращусь в техподдержку, с меня ничего не спросят?

----------


## Numb

> Хых, держат рынок за жопу и «интересная бизнес-модель».
> 
> А что, сегодня если я обращусь в техподдержку, с меня ничего не спросят?


Спросят, а потом еще сами звонить будут. Только OEM-версия, которая стоит у большинства домашних пользователей, насколько я помню, не предполагает майкрософтовской техподдержки - техподдержку в этом случае должен оказывать продавец компьютера, т.е., деньги в этом случае платятся за саму ОС + обновления, но не за техподдержку. 
А вот если они упростят свои лицензии - это будет здорово, а то сейчас лицензирование ведется по принципу: "Сколько ни заплатил - все-равно должен". Очень запутанная штука - это лицензирование продуктов от Майкрософт, как только тебе нужно что-то сложнее рабочей станции.

----------


## TANUKI

> как только тебе нужно что-то сложнее рабочей станции.


Что-то сложнее, я так понял, это сервер? Ну так не проще ли пользовать свободное и проверенное временем?  :Wink:

----------


## fotorama

> Только OEM-версия, которая стоит у большинства домашних пользователей, насколько я помню, не предполагает майкрософтовской техподдержки


насколько я помню на ОЕМ тоже тех поддержка распростроняется, при звонке кним нужно назвать лиц. ключ(либо к самому устройству прелеплен либо на дакументации от устройства его надо искать), начем стоит ОСь и еще вроде где и кода покупалась.....

----------


## Numb

> Что-то сложнее, я так понял, это сервер? Ну так не проще ли пользовать свободное и проверенное временем?


 Дано: программа (специфическая), требующая MS SQL server (только) в качестве сервера баз данных и Windows в качестве ОС для установки как клиентской, так и серверной части. Не уверен, что все это хозяйство вообще под Wine-ом запустится, а если запустится, то будет стабильно работать Да и хоть под вайном, хоть под виртуальной машиной, а лицензия на MS SQL и (в случае ВМ) на Windows server ( сейчас уже 2008 ), один черт, нужна. Варианты: пинать разработчика программы, чтобы он сделал вариант под *nix-системы, с другой СУБД? И конвертор уже имеющейся базы (которая сейчас, только база, без лог-файла, уже под три гига весом)? Ясно, что разработчик не будет этим заниматься - либо будет, но за очень большие деньги и не факт, что успешно. Более того, эта программа и документы исключительно в MS Excel выводит, Calc игнорирует  :Smiley:  Нет, тут проще, если прижмет, лицензию приобретать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

> Нет, тут проще, если прижмет, лицензию приобретать.


Это да, с этим не поспоришь. Ну, ну может и опенсорс когда-нибудь осилит эту проблему...

----------

